# Shade master honey locust problem



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

I have a honey locust that didn't get leaves last year. I realized it was dead so cut it down. I noticed a bunch of small holes so i assume this is what killed it. I have 4 others near it that are ok so far. Any ideas what caused this and how to deal with it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like borers. Treating the soil around the tree roots with imidacloprid should work as a good preventative as it's systemic.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the reply.


----------

